# What can I feed my 5 week old pup?



## Bulls-eye (Mar 3, 2015)

Hi there, please can someone advise me what I can feed my 5 week old pitbull pup? I was told only milk but I don't think that that is sufficient. Also can my pup drink water already? I was told not give him water yet.

Thanks


----------



## BCdogs (May 30, 2014)

5 weeks is a normal age for puppies to be moving on to kibble. You can try soaking it in a bit of warm water to soften it, but they may be able to chew it already without a problem. Yes, you can give water, but limit it (for housetraining purposes).


----------



## MyDawgJoker (Mar 9, 2015)

What i used to do was, well i had 11 puppies all feeding at the same time, but similar to the warm water, except i didnt warm the milk was i mixed whole milk with dry food and crushed it up for them.
(Idk about 5wks though, this was weening them off of the mother)


----------



## DaniJ77 (Jun 6, 2015)

I have a 4 week old pup i rescued, and he sleeps a lot! How can you tell if he is dehydrated? I live in southern nevada in the Mojave desert, so i don't want him to get dehydrated. Also, feeding....i have a bag of puppy kibble and i soak it in water to soften it up. Is he too young for solid food? He doesn't seem too interested in it at all....


----------



## MFTonWheelsCA (Jun 6, 2015)

Wow this one you'll get all kinds of answers. You can add water as most breeders do! Or set a bowl out (expect it to be tipped over). 

But in the Army they taught us a weird pinch method on the skin to tell dehydration but with all the loose skin I doubt it will work. But simple stuff will tell you, panting, mouth open etc. those are SOLID indicators. 

My opinion... Add water to food as above and yes at that age hard kibble is ok too and they instinctually will know water when they see it. But again, prepare for it to be tipped over all the time. Lol. HAVE FUN and RELAX. You'll be fine! 


Dr. M.
LMFT


----------



## DickyT (Jan 29, 2014)

I got my boy Camo at 5 weeks old after he was abandoned at 1 week old. At 5 weeks I had him on taste of the wild grain free puppy kibble, softened with goat milk based puppy formula. Between 5 weeks and 8 weeks I weaned him off of the formula by gradually adding less fomula to the kibble. From 8 weeks on he has been quality kibble fed.

A year and a half later and he is very active and healthy.

Regarding hydration, let him have constant access to water during the day, taking him to pee often. Cut off water by 8pm at night to help with house breaking training.


----------



## surfer (Feb 20, 2013)

Listen to dicky, sounds like sound advice to me....

And bullseye, hope you do some quick learning,
The handle your using is my brothers on another forum,
And I'll tell you , you have some big shoes to fill........

But by just asking questions, let's me know. Your willing to earn


----------

